# The Need to Ramp Up Slowly...



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

At age 53, I'm grateful for the good health I'm in. Sure, I could lose a few pounds around my midsection (couldn't many of us?), but I got an A+ at my last physical: low cholesterol, low (normal) blood pressure, prostate's doin' fine. 

But besides the one thing none of us can escape—longer recovery times—I've noticed another physiological issue that really affects me more and more: the need to ramp up slowly after taking more than a couple weeks off from riding.

I remember a time when I could ride a lot...then stop riding cold turkey (for whatever reason) for a couple weeks...then jump back on the bike and hammer away and feel great.

Now, I'm finding that after longer breaks from riding, I absolutely must ramp back up slowly. 

An example: I have a pretty demanding job, and the past month has been intense. I normally commute to work by bike every day, but in the last month, I was so busy and working such long hours that I just said "screw it" and rode my motorcycle to save time.

I didn't ride at all for at least 3-4 weeks. Then the other evening, the wife and I went for a 17-mile road ride pulling our kids in trailers. We kept up a pretty good pace. The next morning, I was really sore. As in "Oh sh_t" sore. I rode the bicycle to work anyway...and by that evening, I was downing the ibuprofen like crazy.

The upshot? After a long break, I have to slide back into riding in very small amounts at first: an easy, flat, 3-4 mile ride...followed the next day by an only slightly harder 6-8 mile ride (with very little climbing), and so on.

It's kind of frustrating, because it means I really need to either keep riding all the time (which isn't easy with a family and demanding job)...or just deal with the long ramp-up times to get back into it.

Anyone else have this issue?

Scott


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Yep, and it sucks. I figure about three weeks for every week off the bike is about my normal build time. After that things are back to normal for me, YMMV.


----------



## scblur (Oct 12, 2006)

Im hitting 55 this yr and this year specifically I've noticed everything is taking longer and is wearing me out faster.
I've noticed a need for a longer warmup on each ride. 
It took me forever to get in shape this year.
I cant seem to match my lap times on my road bike of just two yrs ago.
Ugh, Im hoping this stops as my mind still thinks I'm in my early 40s.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't have that issue at all.

I think you're nearing death, Scott.

Happy to help out!

Tom


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I noticed the same thing in my mid 50's (I'm 63, now). I transitioned from alpine skiing in the winter (no riding from November to April, to speak of) to telemark skiing, which helped immensely to keep me strong. Still, it seems my early riding consisted of heading to Moab with my 20 something year old son coming home from grad school. I had more than one "technicolor yawn" as a result. Now I've also found that my warm up time at the start of a ride has increased to about 15 minutes at a reduced output and I can't have anything sugary to drink until I'm 20 minutes or so into a ride (I don't think I proceess sugar like I used to - but on the plus side, I'm a cheaper drunk). Oddly enough, though, it still seems to be just as much fun!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> ...I've noticed another physiological issue that really affects me more and more: the need to ramp up slowly after taking more than a couple weeks off from riding.
> 
> ...It's kind of frustrating, because it means I really need to either keep riding all the time (which isn't easy with a family and demanding job)...or just deal with the long ramp-up times to get back into it.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Yes - everyone would have that issue.

Tons of articles written about fitness and how long it lasts. Not riding for 2 weeks has more to do with losing fitness (detraining) than any age related factor.

_Edward Coyle et al. conducted a study on the topic of detraining in already-fit athletes. Using seven endurance athletes with many years of training experience, Coyle et al. established baseline fitness levels, and measured how their fitness declined after 12, 21, 56, and 84 days off (for a total of twelve weeks).
The initial dropoff in fitness was fairly quick: after 12 days, levels of enzymes in the blood associated with endurance performance had decreased by 50%, and *VO2 max had dropped by 7%*._

12 days (two weeks) is a long time to go between rides and expect that your fitness is going to be maintained.

*It's kind of frustrating, because it means I really need to either keep riding all the time...*

Ding, ding, ding - you have found the correct answer.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Holy Bodycrash BruceBrown—50% decline after just 12 days? That's really depressing! LOL Well I guess that definitely reinforces what I'm feeling. And I'm guessing that number is for athletes a lot younger than I am. :-( (It's probably more like a 75% crash if you're 50+!)

Scott


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> Holy Bodycrash BruceBrown-50% decline after just 12 days? That's really depressing! LOL Well I guess that definitely reinforces what I'm feeling. And I'm guessing that number is for athletes a lot younger than I am. :-( (It's probably more like a 75% crash if you're 50+!)
> 
> Scott


Not sure how tongue in cheek we all are on this thread, but to clarify, Bruce rightfully pointed out that the study found that after 12 days, levels of enzymes in the blood associated with endurance performance had decreased by 50%.

This is not the same as saying you get 50% slower after 12 days.

But everybody probably realizes that.

Tom


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

For me warming up takes forever. 
10 years ago I could just get on the bike, ride a mile and be ready to go. Now I can spend at least a good 30mins getting ready to hammer.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Ericmopar said:


> For me warming up takes forever.
> 10 years ago I could just get on the bike, ride a mile and be ready to go. Now I can spend at least a good 30mins getting ready to hammer.


Ditto. If I hammer right off the bat, I get instant lactic acid buildup in my legs and they're screaming in no time. :-(

Scott


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

kosmo said:


> Not sure how tongue in cheek we all are on this thread, but to clarify, Bruce rightfully pointed out that the study found that after 12 days, levels of enzymes in the blood associated with endurance performance had decreased by 50%.
> 
> This is not the same as saying you get 50% slower after 12 days.
> 
> ...


Yep. But it would be a fascinating study to see how much *performance* decreases after 2 weeks, 4 weeks, 6 weeks without training...

Scott


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Intervals, yep, intervals. Sharpens up the sluggish old bodies. Hate them more as I get older, but it is necessary. You have to mix up your rides a lot. If I do 1 long road ride a week at a steady state mono-speed, then I need to do a slow recovery ride of a short nature to loosen the muscles up the next day. I commute deliberately through town via the traffic lights to get the stop/start intervals but ride home by the long un-interrupted route. Compared to my long Sunday morning ride, these are short by some distance, but it makes the body adapt and flexible to various demands my young thinking head wants to put my ageing body through. If you just ride the same route without variations, you flat line and the body becomes unresponsive. The warm-up period for that special occasion takes on a long time frame as already mentioned.


Eric


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> Yep. But it would be a fascinating study to see how much *performance* decreases after 2 weeks, 4 weeks, 6 weeks without training...
> 
> Scott


Detraining: The truth about losing fitness - Cycling Weekly

Scott, those studies have all been done. Most coaches for mountain biking with structured training plans leading up to the season, and for riding during the season for Masters athletes (over age 40 shall we say) do use rest and recovery weeks, but even in the rest and recovery weeks one is riding and training - just at shorter durations, and with much less intensity. Active recovery is utilized between the hard sessions and hard weeks.

Mid Season break for a week is often prescribed to recharge the batteries, but it involves active recovery as well (easy rides at very low intensities)...

Want to get faster? Take a week off! - BikeRadar USA

Regardless, the sluggishness you feel after taking 2 weeks off is felt by everyone. And the science behind why one feels sluggish has been well documented.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup and what is worse is that I need a long warm up before I can hit the big hills. Everything now needs a warm up and a slow roll into it. Sucks being old.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Intervals, yep, intervals. Sharpens up the sluggish old bodies. Hate them more as I get older, but it is necessary. You have to mix up your rides a lot. If I do 1 long road ride a week at a steady state mono-speed, then I need to do a slow recovery ride of a short nature to loosen the muscles up the next day. I commute deliberately through town via the traffic lights to get the stop/start intervals but ride home by the long un-interrupted route. Compared to my long Sunday morning ride, these are short by some distance, but it makes the body adapt and flexible to various demands my young thinking head wants to put my ageing body through. If you just ride the same route without variations, you flat line and the body becomes unresponsive. The warm-up period for that special occasion takes on a long time frame as already mentioned.
> 
> Eric


Great ideas Eric. My commute to work is about 4 miles each way, with the first mile (going to work) being a long downhill, then flat...and (coming home) it's flat for 3 miles, then a 1-mile climb.

I've thought about changing up my route-and should probably come up with some variations.

I live in a neighborhood of really steep hills...and recently (for the first time) I rode about 5 laps on a one-mile loop in the neighborhood---each lap was about two-thirds super-steep climbing (on pavement), followed by a fast blast downhill to the start.

I think if I do that a couple times a week, it'll help me a lot!

Scott


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, the mixing of styles of riding and routes does make the body flexible to adapt to changes. On the other side of the coin, I hear what is being said regarding the warm up phase. On long intensive rides, it is a struggle to keep up with the younger athletic ones, so I let them exert themselves until they come down to my level where I can ride at a parity. I do after an hour find form on any rides over the hour and can ride on an equal basis, but, regrettably, we have to accept that we are getting older.....damn it, don't want to admit that....

Eric


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, getting older is a serious pain. In my profession as a timber faller. And tower logger. It is known that by the mid 40s you ( loose your legs) . In my 20s and 30s , I could take off from the landing and non stop climb up a unit to the back line. Same with speed climbing in spurs. I used to go straight up 80' in 30 seconds. Big steps, LOTS of power. 
Now I take plenty of breaks to catch my breath. 
In comparison to my 20s and 30s , I never get in shape nowadays. But I have more fun riding my fatty than I have had since I was a kid on my Reliegh Grand Prix. 
I'm 55 now and overweight. I can still do most of the things I
did when younger. Many of those things better


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

But I do need longer warmups. I use CytoMax to deal with lactic acid build up. And to eliminate after work soreness faster recovery. GNC has a branded product that works even better for me but I can't remember it'sname. 
Asprin and ibuprofen has become a fairly constant companion also.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Wherewolf (Steve) here on MTBR put me on to electrolite capsules a while back. Taken before during or after they seem to help alot. Particularly after back to back days on the bike be it MTBing, road riding or commuting.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

When I was younger I would shake a bunch of salt into cool aid. It helped with the cramping on hot days. CytoMax works spectacularly. ! Working remote I would sometimes run out, that's when I would salt my coolaid.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

*Be careful, you may be shooting yourself in the foot*



Cold Trigger Finger said:


> Asprin and ibuprofen has become a fairly constant companion also.


You need to be careful with anti-inflammatory drugs, as they can be counterproductive. The inflammatory response is what triggers muscle repair and growth; anti-inflammatories will inhibit those processes and prolong recovery from hard efforts. Normal muscle soreness after exercise is a _good_ thing, as it means you worked hard enough to provide some benefit. Unless you're in real pain or have an obvious injury (strain, sprain, etc.) or case of bursitis, you should avoid anti-inflammatory drugs. :nono:

I don't know your situation and I'm not assuming anything, but I know a few older riders who routinely pop NSAIDs before and/or after rides in order to ward off muscle soreness. They're probably doing themselves more harm than good. We all need to remember that over-the-counter medications - even basic ones like NSAIDS - aren't candy, even you can buy both in the same place. 

BTW, using ice on sore muscles has the same negative effect. It should be used for acute injuries only, where reducing swelling is a primary concern.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

On the subject of warming up, at age 58, I find that it takes me 15-20 _miles_ before my muscles are fully loose and limber. At that point, I'll either start feeling stronger (it will be a good day and I can push the pace and distance) or weaker (time to go home and rest). For that reason, I rarely do shorter rides.

Recovery from a hard ride takes a minimum of two days and getting in shape to do back-to-back long and/or hard days is really difficult. Even after months of gradual buildup, I find repetitive days (such as on organized tours) are really tough and grind me down.

Mixing up the intensity (as previously mentioned) and focusing on strength are key to maintaining fitness or making gains. Strength work in the gym over the winter really helps when jumping back on the bike in the spring. You may also find that your abilities change over time. For example, I don't climb like I did 35 years and 20 pounds ago, but I can sprint pretty well. Go figure...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bnystrom said:


> You need to be careful with anti-inflammatory drugs, as they can be counterproductive. The inflammatory response is what triggers muscle repair and growth; anti-inflammatories will inhibit those processes and prolong recovery from hard efforts...


I have always worked on the principle pain is a message. If you mask the pain then you're likely to do more damage.

I didn't know about anti-inflammatories inhibiting repair and growth though, so it's good to see my instincts confirmed.

From what I've heard ibuprofen can be very dangerous if taken repeatedly or in large doses - here in the UK there is a limit you can buy from a general store, and if you want the stronger stuff, you have to go to a pharmacy and explain your symptoms.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, you can buy NSAIDs in "industrial" quantities here in the US and the manufacturers all encourage people to take a pill for every ache and pain. What's lacking is information about how to tell the difference between typical exercise-induced soreness and injuries that do require medication. One of the other less than desirable characteristics of aging (for me at least) is that I'm more prone to inflammatory conditions like bursitis. These need to be treated when they flare up or they can cause significant damage, but I have a tendency to not do so until they become too acute. Finding the right balance between over and under treatment can be challenging.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bnystrom said:


> Unfortunately, you can buy NSAIDs in "industrial" quantities here in the US and the manufacturers all encourage people to take a pill for every ache and pain...


Maybe the best approach to pain is to realise discomfort is not an illness.

Once it's past discomfort, it's a different story of course.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

One of the things I do as an older guy the past few, several years is allow my body deep rest. My term. . Meaning, I allow myself to do nothing until I've replenished my inside energy. Not trying to sound mystical or modern 
But when I get exhausted. Hopefully I can get laid off from work before I get ill. Often I can't, so I just keep going until I'm too sick to do what I do. Then I can usually get a RIF. 
I've had lots of serious injuries that hurt which is why I use nsaids. Asprin is my preference . Sore muscles from exercise/work aren't the reason for self medicating. They are actually a peaceful feeling because I know what the cause is and the result will be. But the joint pain, that's what I take nsaids for. 

Surprisingly, to me. I've found that pedaling my bike makes my knees feel better than any of the otc pain meds I've taken. 
That's why I enjoy my fatty so much. 
Today I did a short 3 mile spin and the lingering pain in my knees from last weeks work finally disappeared.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Having done this for my career. I have lots of old injuries. . But, I'm still alive and able to ride


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I've found that pedaling my bike makes my knees feel better than any of the otc pain meds I've taken.


This is actually why I started biking in 2005. After fighting lingering knee issues from torn MCL and meniscus,in spite of rehab in the weight room, my PT (who used to be a trainer for the San Diego Chargers) told me "motion is lotion, try riding a bike" A decade later I rarely get the "pop out of joint and lock-up" that i would routinely get.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Same here. When I was just resting my knees. They really popped a lot and I had very.limited motion. Hurt like heck to do most anything especially walk. . With in the first 3 short bike rides. When we got.our fattys. My.knees started feeling like they were mine again. My range of motion went way up and my pain, way down. I do keep my rides down in mileage and intensity. 
I just try.to maintain 60 rpm and some resistance on the pedals. Nothin major. My goal is to b able to ride maybe 40 miles in a day. Max. At my own pace. So I'm taking it easy. And ramping up. . Actually, how much my crotch hurt was the.limiting factor for riding time. I'm finally getting my saddle just right so now everything is a lot.more comfortable.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

You old farts!

Ha! I feel your pain.:madman:

51 here and I have to work twice as hard to be half as good. Here are just a few things I have had to improve on to try and keep up with my 14 year old.

•	More rest between rides
•	Better sleep 
•	Maintaining less body fat
•	Trying to maintain muscle mass (weights 4 days a week)
•	Nutrition

The days of staying up late drinking beer and eating pizza before a big ride are long gone!


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I just try.to maintain 60 rpm and some resistance on the pedals.


A higher cadence, in the 90 rpm range, will be kinder to your joints. It may take some time to work up to it, but the results will be worth it. You'll be able to ride longer and be less susceptible to joint injuries.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

arphaxhad said:


> This is actually why I started biking in 2005. After fighting lingering knee issues from torn MCL and meniscus,in spite of rehab in the weight room, my PT (who used to be a trainer for the San Diego Chargers) told me "motion is lotion, try riding a bike" A decade later I rarely get the "pop out of joint and lock-up" that i would routinely get.


This!!!
There are times I just need to get on the bike to do what I call greasing up the knees!!!!


----------



## sauer1911 (Aug 31, 2015)

It is sad to accept the fact we are no longer bulletproof riding machines that would do 40 miles at the drop of a hat. 

Time to reintroduce ourselves to our limitations and make the best of it. I mix in Yoga with my exercise regime. Over an hour you spend the first 15 getting into the breath, and warming up the whole body, then 30-45min of movements timed with your breath that will kick yer butt! then 10 min or so of just relaxing and cooling down. My weakness in Yoga is my thighs. The bike will be perfect to help change things up and build up my legs.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Bnystrom said:


> A higher cadence, in the 90 rpm range, will be kinder to your joints. It may take some time to work up to it, but the results will be worth it. You'll be able to ride longer and be less susceptible to joint injuries.


 Wow. That's bookin ! It will take me some learning how to do that. I'm pedaling to help heal.my knees. Its working great. My.knees feel 40 years old when I'm done with a ride. . I really need to quit spur climbing as that reverses what I accomplish pedaling.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

One other thing I notice is I sleep better. Tho I usually sleep well. I sleep real well after a ride. 
Oh, I discovered something on a related topic that works very well also. I.always have a Whey protine shake when I get home from a ride. Being older it can b hard on my guts. A few years ago I started using a product called Soqi Go Greens.. Its a powder that mixes easily with water and has very good digestive enzymes and probiotics. It works great I use it a lot when I work on The Slope in the winter. We work 7-12s for 6 weeks or more. I usually work night shift. Lots of body systems get thrown out of wack. Go Greens helps my body process what I eat as working outside in the cold all night every night I can't hardly eat enough to stay warm. 
Anyway, I've found that by mixing 1 scoop (provided in the container) in my shaker bottle with 2 heaping scoops of Whey protine . I am able to digest the protine well without the bloating, cramping and other negative side affects of whey protine. 
Anyway I thot I would share that.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

about:blank 

I'll try again . 
Well, I can't get a link to post. But if anyone wants to check it out. Just Google Soqi Go Greens. I'm not hawking a business and I don't have any financial stake here. It works great for me.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I was fat and on Two blood pressure meds two years ago.

56 years old now, no longer fat and no longer taking and meds, thanks to mtb'ing.

As long as I eat correctly and arrive properly hydrated at the trail head I can Ramp up to max 'Q' In about one mile of fire road.
After I am warmed up I do stop and stretch for just a bit, I drink and munch some protein, then I can give it my all....


----------

